# Misheard Song Lyrics



## Atavar (Sep 30, 2008)

What are your favorite misheard song lyrics?

Here is one of mine:

"Totally blitzed by a fart" (Total eclipse of the heart)

Later,

Atavar


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm not sure one can beat Manfred Man's rendition of 'Blinded by the Light'.  Aside from the obvious one, it also contains my favorite gem.

- A little birdy-wirdy gave my anus curly whirly -

which of course should be:

- And little Early Pearly came by in his curly-wurly -

Which makes FAR more sense.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 30, 2008)

The term for this, by the way, is "mondegreen".


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 30, 2008)

I remember one of my friends and I heard this song once and we thought it was awesome cause in the chorus there was a part that we thought said "Donkey Kong, every day" and were so happy Donkey was in a song.  Later we found out it was "Dog eat dog, every day" and the song just wasn't the same anymore.


----------



## billd91 (Oct 1, 2008)

One of the weirdest ones I ever heard was when Falco's "Amadeus" was pretty big on the radio. The younger brother of a classmate of mine was in the boy's locker room singing "I'm an elf, I'm an elf" rather than "Amadeus, Amadeus".
Nice kid. Not exactly intellectual, though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 1, 2008)

When I was still a crib bound boy, there was this song that would come over the radio that I would sing that wrong lyrics to. I'd sing "He's so shy" and years later my mom told me it was "Disco Shy".


----------



## Thunderfoot (Oct 2, 2008)

There is a site The Archive of Misheard Lyrics - KissThisGuy.com which has an archive of these - of course it references the line from Jimi Hendrix's "Purple Haze" /Excuse me while I kiss the sky/ wrong.  Jimi heard that so many people screwed up that lyric that eventually he would sing that line point to Noel Redding (his bassist) and kiss him. (I've actually seen video footage of this, it's quite humorous.)


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 4, 2008)

"Hold me closer, Tony Danzah"(Tiny Dancer)

"Daisy Train"(Lazy Days, sung my all male chorus)

"Wrapped up like a *cough*" Revved up like a deuce.


----------



## megamania (Oct 5, 2008)

Pussycat Dolls newest song sounds more like " I want boobies" instead of groupies.


there are many more but my brain is misfiring right now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 6, 2008)

I was one of 3 metalheads sitting at a round table in our college's cafeteria when the (then) new KISS song started playing over the PA system- it was tuned to a local rock station, so this wasn't a surprise or anything.

2 of us thought it was catchy if a bit light, and started singing along with the chorus..."We want money!" and making comments about how they were at least being honest.

The third headbanger- at the time, a freelancer for Kerrang! magazine- replied "You dummies!  The line is "Read my body!"


----------



## Thunderfoot (Oct 7, 2008)

D'oh!!!


----------



## Nyaricus (Oct 7, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I was one of 3 metalheads sitting at a round table in our college's cafeteria when the (then) new KISS song started playing over the PA system- it was tuned to a local rock station, so this wasn't a surprise or anything.
> 
> 2 of us thought it was catchy if a bit light, and started singing along with the chorus..."We want money!" and making comments about how they were at least being honest.
> 
> The third headbanger- at the time, a freelancer for Kerrang! magazine- replied "You dummies!  The line is "Read my body!"



Heh, that reminds me of a story of mine.

The new In Flames album just came out a month or two ago, and my buddy excitedly sent me the Youtube link for their new video - another tasteless, modern attempt at pseudo death metal that doesn't even approach the visionary artistry on their early works - to which I got a laugh at the chorus:

"We aren't even trying!"

Sadly, this was not a mondegreen. Ironically, they are at least being honest 

cheers,
--N


----------------
Now playing: Of Human Bondage - This Is Fire
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 7, 2008)

While technically not a mondegreen, I had another one for Danzig's "Dirty Black Summer."

It was a pretty bad video, as I recall, and the drummer was a tad...fluffy...at the time.  The chorus was "It's just a dirty
black summer!" followed by Glen's trademark evil-Elvis howl, "WHOAAOOAHOOOO!"

From that point on, whenever that song (or its video) was on, I sang along with the chorus, but changed it to "We got a pretty fat drummer!  WIIIIDE LOOAAAAAD!"

Pretty soon, most of my _Fils du Metal_ were mocking it in similar fashion.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, this one gets a laugh out of me always: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZthcZTx-oA]YouTube - Nightwish-Fishmaster[/ame]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 7, 2008)

Blackrat, I must now leave to go to Lungs-R-Us, because I just coughed one up from LOLing watching that!

Thanks!

EDIT: I went looking and found some more, like this one for Amaranth.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWd6j5rphtg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 7, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Blackrat, I must now leave to go to Lungs-R-Us, because I just coughed one up from LOLing watching that!
> 
> Thanks!




Lungs are overrated, you can easily manage without. Cheers Danny


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 7, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Well, this one gets a laugh out of me always:




Oden be praised!

I now feel like pillaging a village...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 7, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Well, this one gets a laugh out of me always: YouTube - Nightwish-Fishmaster




Oh man that was a laugh fest. I laughed so hard at one point that I actually snorted.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok, I now get why my musical mentor wanted me to be a producer...

I hid the video to both songs, played them and wrote down the lyrics I heard...then did a search for the REAL lyrics.  99.9% accurate.

Now, keep in mind I don't always get it right (Round and Round by RATT comes to mind - not that I sang the wrong lyrics, I just couldn't figure out what in the wee willy he was singing during the end of the first verse (It's tighten our belts abuse ourselves BTW)), but this wasn't that far under the radar.  Frankly I just think people are less than attentive when it comes to music now a days.

Sorry, professional rant over, back to the hilarity.


----------



## Angrydad (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh, Fishmaster. How I love that video. If you look up the real lyrics you'll discover it's straight out of Tokien (Elbereth and Lorien get turned into El Beret and L'oreal) and Dragonlance (Shalafi becomes shalabi). It's awesome.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Oct 9, 2008)

Not really a misheard lyric but, every time I hear "The Pretender" by Foo Fighters my mind always substitutes these lyrics in:

One of these things is not like the other
One of these things is not like the other, one
of these thing just doesn't belong here
can you tell me which one is wrong here....

I know where it comes from, it's my mind warping the old song from Sesame Street, but darned if I know why I can't shake it.
For those of you that don't remember Sesame Street prior to Elmo the Satan spawn the song goes:

One of these things is not like the other
One of these things just doesn't belong
Can you tell me which thing is not like the other
before I finish my song.

So should I check into Arkham now or just wait until Bellevue shows up?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 9, 2008)

Thunderfoot said:


> So should I check into Arkham now or just wait until Bellevue shows up?




Why not an amalgam? Beleham?  Arkevue?


----------



## aaronrelyea (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey Reveille, I gonna take a guess that your mom owes you an appology. 

Was the song "He's So Shy" by the Pointer Sisters by any chance?

I'll include the chorus. 

He's so shy
He's so shy
That sweet little boy
Who caught my eye
He's so shy
He's so shy
And he's much to good to let that by
Oh, yes he is


----------



## Dioltach (Oct 10, 2008)

Years ago, Jasper Carrot had a sketch where he complained about teenagers singing along to the music on their walkmans (walkmen?), with such gems as 'Beelzebub has a devil for a sideboard' and 'What's a glove got to do with it?'.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 10, 2008)

A band called _Rhapsody_, or _Rhapsody of Fire_ nowdays, has a ton of songs that ensure hilarity. Mostly it's because of the singer's italian accent.

For example I know that the lyrics in one song goes: _Visions of darkness..._, but it sounds clearly like he's singing _Dijon of darkness..._

Now that's some seriously evil mustard


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 10, 2008)

aaronrelyea said:


> Hey Reveille, I gonna take a guess that your mom owes you an appology.
> 
> Was the song "He's So Shy" by the Pointer Sisters by any chance?
> 
> ...



Huh. If thats the case then I got the memory backwards.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 16, 2008)

To continue:

As a kid, I used to sing "Gypsies, Tramps and Thieves" as "Gypsies, Tramps and Seals."

Also, if you really enjoy mondegreens, check out Gavin Edwards- he has several books of them: Amazon.com: Gavin Edwards: Books


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 17, 2008)

A classic one from my personal experience- I don't know if this will enrage the profanity buffers, but here goes:

(Note: I'm a black guy who loves all kinds of music.  This matters.)

Back some years ago, I was in a Sound Warehouse shopping for music with my Mom.  As is usual in music stores, they were playing various tracks from CDs they were selling.

The first one we heard when we walked in was an Andreas Vollenweider tune from _Caverna Magica_ which we both liked, so we each picked up a copy, then wandered around on our own paths.

Eventually, they played the latest song from Devo- "Peek-a-boo!"



> *DEVO * "Peek-a-boo!" Lyrics
> Peek-a-boo!
> I can see you
> And i know what you do
> ...




As soon as the song started playing, my Mom hustled across the store to me, clearly agitated.

"Tony" she said, "we have to get out of here!  They're playing a song called _"Jigaboo!_"


----------



## Thunderfoot (Oct 17, 2008)

dannyalcatraz said:


> <snip>
> "tony" she said, "we have to get out of here!  They're playing a song called _"jigaboo!_"




*zoinks!!!*


----------



## Nyaricus (Oct 18, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Eventually, they played the latest song from Devo- "Peek-a-boo!"
> 
> As soon as the song started playing, my Mom hustled across the store to me, clearly agitated.
> 
> "Tony" she said, "we have to get out of here!  They're playing a song called _"Jigaboo!_"



That's actually scary how those lyrics are worded. Like, whoaaaaa...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 20, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA1NoOOoaNw]YouTube - Crazy Indian Video... Buffalaxed![/ame]

-Hyp.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 21, 2008)

Goodness- that hurt!

I'm not linking to them, but if you find H-Smurf's vid at Youtube, some of the others are just as side-splitting (like "Indian Nipple Song" and "May He Poop?").


----------



## Thunderfoot (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm going to be singing that song all week.  I can only imagine what people will think.

[sings]My loony bun is fine Benny Lava!!![/sings]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 22, 2008)

I read through some of the commentary about these clips, and noticed at least a few people calling these mock translations "racist."

Not realizing, of course, that its just as likely that somewhere in New Delhi, some guy called "Dave" who has a job in tech support outsourced from a US company has assembled a collection of similarly altered clips by American and British artists...

I mean, what the heck does "Smells Like Teen Spirit" sound like to Indian ears?  Or a further linguistic departure like "Du Hast?"

They're probably yukking it up just as much as we are.


----------



## Angrydad (Oct 22, 2008)

I'd seen that video before, and it still makes me laugh like an idiot when I hear that guy. Benny Lava...ha ha ha ha. I don't quite grasp people getting all huffy about it though, it's just a goof. Honestly, some people have no sense of humor.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 7, 2008)

A little thread necro...

I've recently been listening to Filter's _Anthems for the Damned_ and I really enjoy the song "The Wake."

The first bit of the song's lyrics go like this:


> *Filter*
> _The Wake_
> 
> clean
> ...




Their lead singer usually enunciates quite well, but I misheard the last 2 words of the first stanza...but I think my misheard lyrics are actually better (or at least, more sinister) than the original.


> *Filter*
> _The Wake_ (misheard)
> 
> clean
> ...


----------



## Studio69 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Metallica's Hero of the Day*



> Mama they try and break me
> The window burns to light the way back home
> A light that warms no matter where theyve gone
> 
> ...




Misheard:



> Still the shadow burns
> Time so slowly governs


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 7, 2008)

hypersmurf said:


> youtube - crazy indian video... Buffalaxed!
> 
> -hyp.




omfglol!


----------



## Merlin's Shadow (Dec 11, 2008)

I always liked "There's a bathroom on the right." (CCR - "Bad Moon Rising")


----------



## weiknarf (Dec 11, 2008)

ken lee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RgL2MKfWTo]YouTube - Ken Lee - Bulgarian Idol (WITH ENGLISH TRANSLATION)[/ame]


----------



## Webby140 (Dec 14, 2008)

Justin Timberlake's _Rock Your Body_

_"You don't have to admit you're *Paul McVay*" [You wanna play]_
_"I'm gonna have *to neck it* by the end of this song." [have you naked]_

"Neck it" is a British expression for downing a drink in one, or drinking something quickly - typically in a pub.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 14, 2008)

OK, I'm amused by the "neck it" part...a non-fan might indeed be driven to chug a brew after hearing that song.

But who the heck is Paul McVay?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 18, 2008)

I was watching 120 Minutes on VH-1 Classic and caught the classic Rollins video, "Liar."

Which reminded me that, while it was a deliberate decision (IOW, not misheard), I used to occasionally sing the song substituting "lawyer" for "liar"...shortly after passing the Bar Exam.


> *Rollins Band *› Liar (altered)
> 
> You think you're going to live your life alone
> In darkness and seclusion... yeah, I know
> ...




Oddly enough, it still works!


----------



## megamania (Jan 11, 2009)

Simpson's 'Pieces of me' I always thought was 'Pictures of me'.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 12, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I was watching 120 Minutes on VH-1 Classic and caught the classic Rollins video, "Liar."
> 
> Which reminded me that, while it was a deliberate decision (IOW, not misheard), I used to occasionally sing the song substituting "lawyer" for "liar"...shortly after passing the Bar Exam.
> 
> ...




Oh damn, *cough, wheeze* thats too funny.


----------

